# Harvest Moon Lollipops



## Mai (Oct 23, 2002)

Harvest Moon Lollipops 

Help younger children insert the lollipop sticks. Arrange lollipops in a container filled with florist foam for an impressive centerpiece, or wrap individually in cellophane and give as party favors. 
12 (10- to 12-inch-long) lollipop sticks 
1 (24-ounce) package Chocolate Flavor MoonPies 
1 (14-ounce) package orange candy melts 
1 zip-top plastic bag 
scissors 
wax paper 
Halloween candies 
Halloween sugar cake decorations 
decorator icing 
ribbon (optional) 
Insert 1 lollipop stick 2 to 3 inches into marshmallow center of MoonPie. 
Microwave candy melts in a glass bowl at MEDIUM (50% power) 1 minute or until melted, stirring once; spoon into plastic bag, and seal. 
Snip a small hole in 1 corner of the bag; pipe melted candy around where stick meets MoonPie to secure. Lay flat on wax paper, and let stand until firm. 
Pipe a fun border of melted candy around edges. Attach candies and/or cake decorations with decorator icing. Tie ribbons around tops of sticks, if desired.


----------

